# Testzeit abgelaufen



## BikeRider (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe grad TuneUp2012 installiert.
Schon beim ersten Start bekomme ich zu lesen: Ihre Testzeit ist abgelaufen.
Hat dies noch jemand ?
Schade hab mich aufs Programm gefreut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Ich würde es mir überlegen, da kann man sich fein das System mit zerschießen


----------



## der_knoben (2. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir überlegen, da kann man sich fein das System mit zerschießen


 
Das ist mit nahezu jedem "Tuning"-Programm möglich.
Empfehlen kann ich sowas auch nicht. Wenn man nicht jeden scheiß installiert und auch mal wieder was runterschmeißt, wird der Rechner auch nicht langsamer.

Da bringt ne HDD zu defragmentieren und sortieren mehr.


----------



## BikeRider (2. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir überlegen, da kann man sich fein das System mit zerschießen


 Klar - Recht hast du.
Schade ist es trotzdem, dass das Programm von der Heft-DVD nicht funzt.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Juni 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe grad TuneUp2012 installiert.
> Schon beim ersten Start bekomme ich zu lesen: Ihre Testzeit ist abgelaufen.
> ...


 
Hi,
hattest du schon einmal eine Version des Programms auf dem System? Ich leite dein Problem an Tuneup weiter.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## BikeRider (4. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hi,
> hattest du schon einmal eine Version des Programms auf dem System? Ich leite dein Problem an Tuneup weiter.
> 
> Grüße
> Marco


 Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich hatte mal vor Monaten eine Shareware-Version von TuneUp drauf.
Damals hatte ich nach der de-installation die Reste aus der Regestry gesucht.
Wohl nicht gründlich genug.


----------



## BikeRider (11. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich leite dein Problem an Tuneup weiter.
> 
> Grüße
> Marco


 Ich glaube wohl nicht, dass da was von TuneUp kommen wird.
Bei den meisten läuft das Programm ja.
Ich denke mal, ich haue die DVD in den Müll.


----------



## BikeRider (4. Juli 2012)

Da ich bisher nichts weiteres gehört habe, denke ich mal, das von TuneUp oder PCGH nichts mehr kommen wird.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht Marco nochmal anschreiben? Hattest du mal bei denen unter FAQs geschaut ob es eine Lösung gibt? Mehr würde mir da auch nicht mehr einfallen


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juli 2012)

Selbst ist der Mann also nimm doch ganz einfach Kontakt mit den Jungs von TuneUp auf


----------



## TempestX1 (8. Juli 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal vor Monaten eine Shareware-Version von TuneUp drauf.
> Damals hatte ich nach der de-installation die Reste aus der Regestry gesucht.
> Wohl nicht gründlich genug.


Ach ja. Windows und sein Registrygefrickel


----------

